# HPS Wall packs



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> I'm pulling down HPS wall packs on a yellowish brick building. HPS which is normally too yellow for me actually looked good on this beige brick building.
> 
> What color temperature LED wall pack would you go with ?
> 
> I'm thinking nothing higher than 3000k.


Whatever my supply has


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> I'm pulling down HPS wall packs on a yellowish brick building. HPS which is normally too yellow for me actually looked good on this beige brick building.
> 
> What color temperature LED wall pack would you go with ?
> 
> I'm thinking nothing higher than 3000k.


The warmer the better for affecting people's sleep patterns.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Julius793 said:


> Whatever my supply has


Great answer. You really seem to know your ****. You will go along way in this trade.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

backstay said:


> The warmer the better for affecting people's sleep patterns.


Not many people sleep in a commercial office building.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> Not many people sleep in a commercial office building.


The janitors. :thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> Not many people sleep in a commercial office building.


Outside lighting that floods into residential neighborhoods is suspected of causing sleep problems. If you would have read the OP, you would realize he was talking about exterior lighting. No where did it say what kind of building use it was.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

backstay said:


> If you would have read the OP, you would realize he was talking about exterior lighting. No where did it say what kind of building use it was.


>>HPS wall packs. Building <<

99.9% of times, it's a building, not a residence.

But no one has answered the original question...............


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

I use 5000K for outdoor lighting. The human eye sees better with it.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Kyrton said:


> I use 5000K for outdoor lighting. The human eye sees better with it.


New research is saying no more than 3000k for outdoor lighting. Otherwise people will have medical problems.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Spark Master said:


> New research is saying no more than 3000k for outdoor lighting. Otherwise people will have medical problems.


Nonsense. If that is the case, everyone should stay indoors. Normal sunlight is anywhere from 5000K-6500K.

I have "heard" that nightime lighting be around the 3300K because of glare. And this was done because of the use of LEDS.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Helmut said:


> Nonsense. If that is the case, everyone should stay indoors. Normal sunlight is anywhere from 5000K-6500K.
> 
> I have "heard" that nightime lighting be around the 3300K because of glare. And this was done because of the use of LEDS.


The sun doesn't come out at night. He's talking about how blue light at night negatively affects people's circadian rhythms.

That said, that is honestly a very distant concern for me. I agree that something in the high K range provides the best visibility and will most likely lead to the happiest customer.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Big John said:


> The sun doesn't come out at night. He's talking about how blue light at night negatively affects people's circadian rhythms.
> 
> That said, that is honestly a very distant concern for me. I agree that something in the high K range provides the best visibility and will most likely lead to the happiest customer.


I don't know if this is true or not, but cloudy days, somehow increase the K level of daylight. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

My guess is 2700k will be closest to HPS but probably hard to find in an exterior LED wallpack


----------

